

Let's build a webinar tool that doesn't suck - alex_ka
http://survey.getgrasp.io

======
jblok
Tells me basically nothing about the product. Wants email address.

I see this trend far too often.

~~~
TilmanGriesel
Maybe some "startups" using this technique to harvesting email addresses. But
in this case, we need the email to inform about the current progress and
select future beta users. We know the problem with this kind of landing pages,
but this is a good way to proof the concept, acceptance, get feedback and work
together with future customers.

~~~
gbaygon
_...we need the email to inform about the current progress and select future
beta users._

So why don't you hint about it in the landing page?

My process was:

    
    
      1. Open the page
      2. Saw "build your own webinar tool"
      3. Saw email field
      4. Saw join button
    

and thought: "If I enter my email in this box this will give me access to some
kind of personalizable webinar tool, but I don't know if I need this yet",
then closed the page.

You need to rework the landing page so the visitor knows what they are doing
exactly when they click the "JOIN NOW!" button.

------
cjbprime
I think you might need to come up with a different term, because my brain's
finding it too hard to imagine "webinar" and "not suck" together. :)

~~~
dexcs
Yeah that's what i thought too... But it's harder to find one than using a
existing term that sucks :)

------
barkingcat
let's stop using the word webinar

~~~
dexcs
Any better ideas?

~~~
jrockway
Semineb.

------
bluedino
They never say what's wrong with existing products. I'm sure they aren't
perfect but they do the following:

Everyone is familiar with them

They're reliable and scalable

They're cheap for the presenter to use

They have clients for Mac, PC, iDevices...

~~~
Argorak
> Everyone is familiar with them

I would say that "most people" never used "webinar" software, so everyone
doesn't really cut it here.

> They're reliable and scalable

My last experiences where rather on the other side - Hangout often crashes on
me and gotomeeting had problems with audio quality.

> They're cheap for the presenter to use

What is cheap, if they don't really work for me?

Also, they mostly are general video calling solutions and rarely geared
towards running e.g. a workshop.

> They have clients for Mac, PC, iDevices...

Yep, but there is always a plus to established players.

In general, I think that the whole webinar space still has a lot of ground to
cover, so new players are always welcome.

------
tckr
There is a german startup around my corner that already delivers unsucky
webinar tech:
[http://www.slidepresenter.com/en/](http://www.slidepresenter.com/en/)

@alex_ka - maybe you should have a talk with them …

------
lukedjn
It's redirecting me to the German version
([http://survey.getgrasp.io/de](http://survey.getgrasp.io/de)), not a great
way to welcome traffic from The Netherlands... :)

~~~
TilmanGriesel
It redirects you depending on your browser language... Maybe a bug! Here is
the en version: [http://survey.getgrasp.io/en](http://survey.getgrasp.io/en)

~~~
moondowner
Redirects me to the DE page as well (and it shouldn't), pretty strange bug.

~~~
TilmanGriesel
Where are you from? Maybe you can give me your browser lang code from
[http://aruljohn.com/lang.php](http://aruljohn.com/lang.php) That would be
great :)

~~~
juriansluiman
You probably redirect based on the first found locale. Most Dutch users
browser with an accept language similar to "nl,en-GB;q=0.8,en;q=0.6,en-
US;q=0.4".

If you only match on the first ("full") locale and not paying attention to the
lower q-valued locales, you might think English is not accepted and you will
redirect to your (default?) German site. It's a pretty common bug in locale
detection systems (as I designed a few ones myself) :)

------
selvan
Here is similar one : Big Blue Button
([http://bigbluebutton.org/](http://bigbluebutton.org/)) is an open source web
conferencing system for distance education.

~~~
Argorak
Ever had a close look at it? It is pretty much a mess tied together with duct
tape. I've been sifting through it for a month and finally decided that you
cannot use it to build a product on top of that.

~~~
kurosan
Yep, I tried it last week. It still requires Ubuntu 10.04 and from what I can
see isn't very portable to other distributions.

------
reboog711
Adobe Connect is a Webinar tool that doesn't suck.

~~~
teemo_cute
It uses AIR right? Then... it kinda sucks. Ask any long-time League of Legends
player about the client (made in Adobe AIR) you'll know what I mean.

~~~
duiker101
I am a long-time player and while yes, the client has problems I think it's
not AIR's fault. AIR is fine, maybe not perfect but it's not a good enough
reason to ditch all the apps that are made with it. It's like saying "I will
not browse any website made with PHP".

------
teemo_cute
Okay. I filled-in the survey. Will be waiting for the beta.

~~~
alex_ka
Thx! We'll keep you up to date!

